# How to sell a potato for five dollars.



## Ron Evers (May 25, 2013)

1.





2. Run a stick through it & then chuck it up in an electric drill to spiral cut it.




3.Deep fry it & sell it to a long line of folk waiting to part with $5.




4.




5.




6. She has two!




Laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 25, 2013)

I have to say they look pretty darn yummy. I might part with five bucks in exchange for one. Lol


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 25, 2013)

Any close-up shots?


----------



## Heitz (May 25, 2013)

How to sell a potato for 6 dollars:
All of the above, + cayenne pepper to make it spicy.  (I mean, if you're a guy that likes hot food, and you've already resolved yourself to pay FIVE dollars, is one more to get your spice fix really gonna matter?)


----------



## Ron Evers (May 25, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Any close-up shots?



Sorry but no.  I was shooting with a 14mm on my OMD E-M5 hanging on the neck strap (no hands) & shooting with a radio trigger so as not to be obvious.  This was an experiment for me & I now think I should have used my 19mm as these shots are highly cropped.  

However, here is a big-time crop for you.


----------



## Derrel (May 25, 2013)

Cool pics Ron. I went to a huge music festival a couple summers back, and the line for similar spiral-cut deep fried potatoes was LONG. Even in the 100-degree heat and dust. I have a hand-cranked peeler/corer that makes these type of spiral-cute spuds. Lots of fun in the summer for my son and the neighborhood kids. Back To Basics Apple and Potato Peeler Review ? Bestcovery

We often add rootbeer floats on Saturdays in the summer.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 25, 2013)

Rootbeer floats and spicy potatoes - Yummy.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 26, 2013)

If you like spicy this guy has what you want.  I checked the contents of one bottle & it contained the two hottest peppers in the world; Habanero & Scotch Bonnet.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 26, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> I have to say they look pretty darn yummy. I might part with five bucks in exchange for one. Lol



i'm with you...someone pass the ketchup


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 26, 2013)

I will have that on my left hand, and a $10 turkey leg on my right. Not capable taking pictures.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 26, 2013)

All I spent was time @ the Honey Festival.


----------



## kathyt (May 26, 2013)

Add some cheese and I would pay $10.


----------



## 480sparky (May 26, 2013)

I think I just got two years closer to the heart attack I'm gonna have simply by _looking_ at those photos.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 26, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I think I just got two years closer to the heart attack I'm gonna have simply by _looking_ at those photos.


Hell ya. My last physical I had the bad cholesterol was high and the good cholesterol was low.Greasy dripping hot or spicy food that taste delicious or a healthy diet with food that taste like cardboard.I will take the heart attack food please extra greasy thank you


----------



## terri (May 26, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Add some cheese and I would pay $10.



And salt those puppies up!    I want one!


----------



## 480sparky (May 26, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I think I just got two years closer to the heart attack I'm gonna have simply by _looking_ at those photos.
> ...




But what the medical community doesn't want you to know is this is all counteracted by NAS.  :lmao:


----------



## Ron Evers (May 26, 2013)

It is easy to follow a heart healthy diet - If it tastes good, spit it out.


----------



## sm4him (May 26, 2013)

Man, that thing has GOT to be a heart attack waiting to happen...all that grease, and probably salt too...

And I'm not gonna lie. I. Want. One.  :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (May 26, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> It is easy to follow a heart healthy diet - If it tastes good, spit it out.



I'm on a seafood diet.  I see food, I eat it.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 26, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I think I just got two years closer to the heart attack I'm gonna have simply by _looking_ at those photos.
> ...



Then you would enjoy some of this Pork.


----------



## 480sparky (May 26, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Then you would enjoy some of this Pork.
> 
> View attachment 45956



Pffft.  Rookies. :er:


----------



## Ron Evers (May 26, 2013)

How's This then?


----------



## 480sparky (May 26, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> How's This then?
> 
> View attachment 45958



Dat's an appetizer.  When's the main course?


----------



## DarkShadow (May 26, 2013)

Now thats a grill.


----------



## Copey (May 26, 2013)

Haha they sell those at Universal Studios during mardi gras. I'm not a fan but others love it. In fact im going there tomorrow


----------



## Ziggee (May 26, 2013)

What dose the doctor know ? Give me one of them bbz:mrgreen:


----------

